# Why Socionics Doesn't Work



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Subtypes.

There are two different subtypes for each type, which makes for four different sub-relations. Frankly, it's incredibly hard for there to be much value to the inter-type descriptions when there are almost 60 different variations within each.

For instance:

Fe-ISFp + Ti-ENTp =/= Fi- ISFp + Ti- ENTp


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Subtypes.
> 
> There are two different subtypes for each type, which makes for four different sub-relations. Frankly, it's incredibly hard for there to be much value to the inter-type descriptions when there are almost 60 different variations within each.
> 
> ...


Subtypes are not accepted by every Socionist as solid. From what I recall, they aren't actually part of what would be considered "classical Socionics". Next?


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Subtypes.
> 
> There are two different subtypes for each type, which makes for four different sub-relations. Frankly, it's incredibly hard for there to be much value to the inter-type descriptions when there are almost 60 different variations within each.
> 
> ...


Typo? The other subtype for SEI (ISFp) is Si not Fi.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

If you hit a finger, but not a nail - it's not a hammer's problem. If types were identified correctly then the typology is effective in much degree. But in many things there are other strong factors too wich may change results (like when duals may divorce, or when feeling type get Nobel prize in physics).


----------

